# Michael Moore hate America



## Reformingstudent (Nov 2, 2004)

There is a new movie out called, "Michael Moore hates America" and it has received two thumbs up by Roger Ebert and Richard Roeper the two liberal movie critics who bend over back wards most of the time to praise the great fat one. check it out here: http://tinyurl.com/628ce
Lets hope more people will see it and come to know the real Michael Moore for the hypocrite he truly is. To be honest, I was surprised Ebert gave a good review of this movie. I thought Michael Moore was his guru. lol


----------

